# Vw polo mk2 1.8/2.0 dohc swap



## Marty96 (Oct 6, 2016)

*Hello everybody,I need some ideas/experience about swapping OLD dohc(9a,abf,kr) engine into Volkswagen Polo MK2. I'm thinking about buying Polo mk2 ant make DOHC swap,so I need some advices(would be awesome if I get answers). 










P.S I don't really know the platform and compatibilities.*


----------



## pigbladder (Jun 1, 2002)

big block engines like the kr/abf dont really fit at all , its been done but with massive alterations to the engine bay to make it work

look at the afh from a 16v polo , they bolt right in and with a few mods make plenty of power , 100hp standard


----------



## Sjon (Dec 8, 2007)

..


----------

